# install de .hqx



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2000)

Bonjour, etant novice dans les mac,
comment installer netscape 
récuperé sur un cdrom ou le fichier est un .hqx, 
quand je clique dessus il me demande avec quelle appli je veux l'ouvrir , idem pour le .bin 
alors que c directement recuperer à partir du site de netscape

petite indication (je le telecharge et grave l'appli à partir d'un PC)

faut il  un decompacteur
sachant que sur la machine je n'ai rien pour decompacter donc pas de BinHex decoding utility et que je n'ai qu'un pc connecté au net

bonjour l'angoisse

Please HELP

Merci d'avance


----------



## szamcha (9 Juin 2000)

oui, il faut un décompacteur... 
Stuffit expander par exemple qui doit déjà se trouver sur ta machine


----------



## JackSim (9 Juin 2000)

Le logiciel qu'il te faut pour décoder tous les fichiers compressés ou encodés venant d'internet est le freeware StuffIt Expander.

Le problème est que si tu le télécharges, tu ne pourras de toute façon pas le décoder lui-même et donc tu ne seras pas plus avancé. Essaie de le trouver sur un CD-Rom de magazine.

Autrement, StuffIt existe aussi pour PC, essaie de décoder/décompresser les fichiers sur le PC avant de graver...



------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## ficelle (9 Juin 2000)

oui, oui...
mais alladin.sys propose quand meme une version autoextractible de stuffit lite sur son site.
a+


----------

